# Fit birds in the gym good or bad I'm not sure



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm used to training in sweaty bbing gyms full of testosterone fuelled blokes and no women but for the past 18months or so I've been training and a big cooperate chain gym with all the mod cons in cv and cross training classes etc as well as the big weights and the place is full of mighty fine specimens shall we say in all that tight yoga get up lol. At first it was awesome I loved it but now I find it off putting. When on test especially as my focus is taken off training somewhat and I start thinking with my dick positioning my self strategically round the gym for an eye full don't get me wrong I get the job done but it's isn't half distracting. What sort of gym do you train in?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

mod cons, classes?! Thats not a gym! lol

can count on one hand how many decent women use the gym i go to. They get a sneaky peak but most blokes here just get on training. Look when youve done drinking your PWO shake lol.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Typical gym in Italy... Full of "I don't even look like I lift" men, some old women and men, some young f**kers (I'm young too) that eat 1500kcals a day and think they're shredded and big and here and there some beautiful girls, although they are not physically different than those out of the gym.

Oh I forgot, also some guys who look a bit like they lift that take winstrol like it's candy, thinking it's effective as tren


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Disregard females. Aquire aesthetics.


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Loads of fit birds in my gym, that's why I use it, who wants to look at sweaty arsed blokes.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

You know you love this sport too much when I'd rather train in a power lifting shed ripping callous off my hands then train in commercial gym looking at women haha


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Pff, i rip my callouses off while watching women in yoga pants.. cake and eat it bitches lol

I used to train in a 'hardcore' place but after a while that just meant old, s**t kit so i went back to the commercial gym.

Its just somewhere to train, better to do it in relative comfort than somewhere so cold that your hands stick to the bar in winter though.


----------



## gareth d (May 19, 2013)

love my local dw gym, always put in a harder shift when there is a couple of fit birds in early in the morning


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> mod cons, classes?! Thats not a gym! lol
> 
> can count on one hand how many decent women use the gym i go to. They get a sneaky peak but most blokes here just get on training. Look when youve done drinking your PWO shake lol.


haha that's what I thought before I joined but I knew a few lads who trained there who I'd trained with in the past who said it's ok DB go up to 60kg plenty of benches loads of 20-25kg plates and half the gym floor is full of cable cross over, cable pull downs, back machines, preacher curls racks, squat racks, it really is a good lifting gym there's a few big lean guys in there so they must see it as a suitable place to train. It's massive so there's room for cv stuff and small classes


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

andyboro said:


> Pff, i rip my callouses off while watching women in yoga pants.. cake and eat it bitches lol
> 
> I used to train in a 'hardcore' place but after a while that just meant old, s**t kit so i went back to the commercial gym.
> 
> Its just somewhere to train, better to do it in relative comfort than somewhere so cold that your hands stick to the bar in winter though.


I love that training in hoody when hands sticking to freezing bars nice cold shower to follow , do I have problems that need proper help ?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Info Junkie said:


> I love that training in hoody when hands sticking to freezing bars nice cold shower to follow , do I have problems that need proper help ?


To be fair, you probably never have to dodge the naked old man flossing his undercarriage in the changing rooms.... there may be some method to your madness!


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

I could never train in a gym with decent looking women while on a cycle, anadrol for one turns me into a beast,. I train in an underground, smelly place attrached to a beer cellar, similar to the kind of hole yates trained at. It is a complete sausage fest.

The only amusement I get concerning women ,is when a 'girlfriend of' or 'wife of', comes down to train on a sunday ,{it's the busiest time}, and they obviously like being the queen of the gym and then other female turn up and they hate each other. I would respect a girl who was serious and came down to train, but these ones are not, they are just there for an ego boost and do f**k all getting in peoples way , while the husband trains. If they knew what was said about them,when they were not around I doubt they would be back.

On another point, it surprises me how keen many prospective members are when they first enter my gym, some even take photos of the weights and equipment, the statue we have of arnold etc etc, they say it's like going back in time, I can't wait to start training in a 'proper gym', yet hardly any come back!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Love it in mine as loads of fit birds in, Always makes my lifts better.

Not so good when wifes in and she getting what i do to other girls and she gets perved on "TALK ABOUT BEING A NOOB"


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Unfortunately I train in one that's full of Pervs like u lot


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I push harder with a sexy bird

Squatting on top of me


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Unfortunately I train in one that's full of Pervs like u lot


I'm sure many of them have imagined doing unforgivable things to you :whistling: .

I have a home gym best way IMO, no distractions, no waiting for people to finish etc, just get on with it and it's 10 steps from my front door.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Me too Skye! Luckily most of them don't speak a word of english so thankfully this limits conversation somewhat.

I don't think it's limited to gender, this woman in my gym comes in dressed up to the back nines, inch thick makeup on & hair down...I find it distracting! Then againit's obvious why she's doing it. But she also hammers the treadmill hours on end every day so I choose not to associate hahah.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> Me too Skye! Luckily most of them don't speak a word of english so thankfully this limits conversation somewhat.
> 
> I don't think it's limited to gender, this woman in my gym comes in dressed up to the back nines, inch thick makeup on & hair down...I find it distracting! Then againit's obvious why she's doing it. But she also hammers the treadmill hours on end every day so I choose not to associate hahah.


slags, slags everywhere


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

It's ok till they get a sweat on. Nothing more unattractive than a sweaty bird. Yuk.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

theres no desent birds in my gym anyway the women look like guys and some of the guys look like women, i usually put my blinkers on, cause it so ****ed up. have enough problems keepin my food down with out that making me spew.... got one guy at our gym trains in a spiderman costume FFS hogs the chin bars.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm sure many of them have imagined doing unforgivable things to you :whistling: .
> 
> I have a home gym best way IMO, no distractions, no waiting for people to finish etc, just get on with it and it's 10 steps from my front door.


I'm sure and that's allowed but if I catch a perv behind me whilst I'm staring at him in the mirror...he gets told.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I'm sure and that's allowed but if I catch a perv behind me whilst I'm staring at him in the mirror...he gets told.


You haven't told me so far


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DLChappers said:


> Me too Skye! Luckily most of them don't speak a word of english so thankfully this limits conversation somewhat.
> 
> I don't think it's limited to gender, this woman in my gym comes in dressed up to the back nines, inch thick makeup on & hair down...I find it distracting! Then againit's obvious why she's doing it. But she also hammers the treadmill hours on end every day so I choose not to associate hahah.


that hair down thing??? What's that all about...I'm a sweaty mess in the gym that hair gets wrapped into a granny bun...weirdly tho I think guys like a granny bun lol



UlsterRugby said:


> slags, slags everywhere


no need for that now is there....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's ok till they get a sweat on. Nothing more unattractive than a sweaty bird. Yuk.


lol...I drip like I just got out the shower...ewwwwwwww then I leave the bench wet too yak...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> lol...I drip like I just got out the shower...ewwwwwwww then I leave the bench wet too yak...


Come and train in my garage with me Skye, can sweat as much as you like, and no pervs.

Well, maybe one :whistling:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's ok till they get a sweat on. Nothing more attractive than a sweaty bird. Yum.


Fixed.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I'm sure and that's allowed but if I catch a perv behind me whilst I'm staring at him in the mirror...he gets told. ..to man up and give dat ass a slap


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

@Skye666 @DLChappers do women perv in the gym at all I like to think they have a sneaky peek at me when I've got my pump on. It's prob wishful thinking though tbf some of them are out of my league :crying:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

anaboliclove said:


> @Skye666 @DLChappers do women perv in the gym at all I like to think they have a sneaky peek at me when I've got my pump on. It's prob wishful thinking though tbf some of them are out of my league :crying:


@JNape25 will be undressing you with his eyes, don't worry.


----------



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

All depends if there actually there to train, I have total respect for anyone who trains hard and takes it seriously. There is a mix in my gym of women who just go for a social and to be noticed and those who train hard, just last Sunday I noticed this woman literally wandering about the gym doing the odd set next to every bloke in there trying to get noticed. At first I thought she was just training then noticed that she kept going back and forth always choosing the bench next to a bloke training when there were 8 other empty ones,once she had engaged them to speak she was off to the next victim. Finally came her attempt to get me to notice her after several failed attempts to get me to speak she literally stood between me and the mirror I was using doing bent over rows and did a semi decent front double bicep pose. Admittedly I couldn't help notice here toned arse as it was quite near my face, she turned and smiled, me now feeling that she was taking the piss decided that we would speak but I would make sure it was the last time. I calmly took out my headphones and asked her if she wanted me to call my missus over show her how to do that pose properly!!! She then wandered off to speak to the next bloke who said very loudly sorry love headphones in means I don't want to talk, think she got the message. That said I do exchange hellos with lots of nice women in the gym have even helped spot a few times your more likely to get my attention if your training hard than if your just playing at training.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

There's some fit girls at my gym I chat to but they train harder than most of the blokes so I'm chatting about training.

Can't stand them girls who p1ss about looking for attention.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Info Junkie said:


> You know you love this sport too much when I'd rather train in a power lifting shed ripping callous off my hands then train in commercial gym looking at women haha


Nice one. Very apt.

In addition, I personally want a fu**ing great big sign in big red letters saying "No talking you cu**s. Wanna talk? f**k off outside"



andyboro said:


> To be fair, you probably never have to dodge the naked old man flossing his undercarriage in the changing rooms.... there may be some method to your madness!


You called?


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

its a good thing for sure, the number of times i cant be fkd going but then do just have a perv!!


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

Its a good place to meet women to be honest. a girl that looks after her self is good.

I hate it when I take my bird to the proper gym, gets every guys attention and she knows it. Puts me off training tbh. I act like I don't care.

I like going to a real gym. seeing people bench 4-5 plates a side is motivation and squatting 6 plates a side. Also physiques give goals. Women in gym get my time when I drink my PWO shake. haha!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

trio said:


> Its a good place to meet women to be honest. a girl that looks after her self is good.
> 
> I hate it when I take my bird to the proper gym, gets every guys attention and she knows it. Puts me off training tbh. I act like I don't care.
> 
> I like going to a real gym. seeing people bench 4-5 plates a side is motivation and squatting 6 plates a side. Also physiques give goals. Women in gym get my time when I drink my PWO shake. haha!


let's have a gander at ya bird then (pics)

Lol joke

but srs if you wanna show us


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

First gym was a general health club type thing. Lot of girls doing cardio.

Last gym was a dirty little hovel... no girls at all. Loved the gym but found the lack of girls a down side as it was all I'd been used too.

Latest one is still aimed at serious trainers, but is a much bigger warehouse type place... maybe 10% females, and most of them are in better shape than I am, so certainly not your average cardio bunnies.

All in all I much prefer training with girls around the place, never felt distracted... well not in a bad way lol, usually spurs me on to do an extra few sets if a hottie walks in


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

i go down the pub if i want to see girls.... fit girls at gyms are just pr**k teasers.......


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Its funny isn't it girls says they don`t like to be perved on but the reality is in my gym at least , the womens section which is upstairs and huge by the way is always dead yet they like to train downstairs with us lads


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Doesn't bother me. Then again I train with about 4 different women throughout the week.

Sorry for the distractions boys.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

`being in a free weights room full of geezers with one tight hot girl on the bench in front of you doing one arm rows is a weird experience.. its like a lamb thats been tossed into a polite lions den where once in a while you catch the eye of someone whos blatantly staring but he pretends he aint! you are all thinking the same thing but keep glnaces down to a minimum so you dont spook her


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> @Skye666 @DLChappers do women perv in the gym at all I like to think they have a sneaky peek at me when I've got my pump on. It's prob wishful thinking though tbf some of them are out of my league


I do it all the time! Love a good old grunt as well but not too over the top :tongue:

Although I must say nature hasn't really been kind to the guys in my gym


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> I do it all the time! Love a good old grunt as well but not too over the top :tongue:
> 
> Although I must say nature hasn't really been kind to the guys in my gym


women blatantly look


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

dannythinx said:


> women blatantly look


I saw a vid on youtube once where a guy put a hidden camera on the button of his jeans and he had a bit of a lunch box shall we say. He got on the tube and pretended to read a newspaper in front of his face it was hilarious how many women where having a good old look one girl with her boyfreind was sort of hugging her fella and looking over his shoulder it was shocking how devious she was. Hope my birds not like that on the sly lol


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

dannythinx said:


> women blatantly look


Yeah, the definitely do.. its just natural though isnt it - everyone sizes everyone else up to some degree.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Women are worse than men for perving, they are just a lot more sneaky and subtle about it 

Im quite obvious and I dont give a f**k, if you are hot you are getting looked at. Thats what I have eyes for.... I dont stand there with my hands in my shorts or tongue dripping obviously. Eye contact and cheeky wink or smile is an excellent pulling technique


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's ok till they get a sweat on. Nothing more unattractive than a sweaty bird. Yuk.


so during a good sweaty sex session do you just stop or put a bag over your own head


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I'm sure and that's allowed but if I catch a perv behind me whilst I'm staring at him in the mirror...he gets told.


are females not allowed to look?

@Skye666 whats your opinion on checking out a brothers package on the sly?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

dannythinx said:


> women blatantly look


I saw a vid on youtube once where a guy put a hidden camera on the button of his jeans and he had a bit of a lunch box shall we say. He got on the tube and pretended to read a newspaper in front of his face it was hilarious how many women where having a good old look one girl with her boyfreind was sort of hugging her fella and looking over his shoulder it was shocking how devious she was. Hope my birds not like that on the sly lol


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't care who else trains in the gym as long as they do not impact my training, I go to train, ear phones in, switch off from who is around.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

JNape25 said:


> I certainly hope not.


You coming on to me? B)


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> @Skye666 @DLChappers do women perv in the gym at all I like to think they have a sneaky peek at me when I've got my pump on. It's prob wishful thinking though tbf some of them are out of my league :crying:


I know u won't believe it when is say don't but I really don't..the guys in my gym are either the pretty boy type which to me looks skinny but they think ripped...or the really fit muscular I'm just not attracted to it at all then the dad type..so nope. If there's the odd rugby player type il have a look at the legs but only to see if he trains calfs 

out of your league?? Don't ever think that mr...them pretty girls are not always all that under the clothes :nono:


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I know u won't believe it when is say don't but I really don't..the guys in my gym are either the pretty boy type which to me looks skinny but they think ripped...or the really fit muscular I'm just not attracted to it at all then the dad type..so nope. If there's the odd rugby player type il have a look at the legs but only to see if he trains calfs
> 
> out of your league?? Don't ever think that mr...them pretty girls are not always all that under the clothes :nono:


do you find that you get perved on alot?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

andyboro said:


> Yeah, the definitely do.. its just natural though isnt it - everyone sizes everyone else up to some degree.


yeah definitely, everywhere all the time


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

LRB said:


> its a good thing for sure, the number of times i cant be fkd going but then do just have a perv!!


u sad muppet


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> do you find that you get perved on alot?


no not at all


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> Fit birds anywhere is never a bad thing


Agreed


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> no not at all


Post up some pics then ... lol


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

best not to look at them...its sometimes painful when you lift heavy while on a semi boner


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> because the womens section go up to 10kg dbs. I got shown sround a gym that had a 'women's section' laughed and said I won't be training here. Womens section is pathetic, if they put more power racks and plate loaded machines there instead would be money better spent.


you strong girl.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Post up some pics then ... lol


erm I think I already did....don't be greedy


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> because the womens section go up to 10kg dbs. I got shown sround a gym that had a 'women's section' laughed and said I won't be training here. Womens section is pathetic, if they put more power racks and plate loaded machines there instead would be money better spent.


lol...funny isn't it how that guy thought women just wanted to train with 'the lads' durrrrrrrrr



graham58 said:


> you strong girl.


ohhhhhhhh graham...she's holding a weapon in her avi...careful :nono:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes very annoying. Keep getting interrupted by them to talk or rub them down.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

s**t like this!!


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> s**t like this!!


now that is unusual...... she's not normally in till 3.....


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> lol...*I drip* like I just got out the shower...ewwwwwwww then I leave the bench wet too yak...


now you wonder why you attract pervs? :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

never-say-never said:


> now you wonder why you attract pervs? :whistling:


ur a perv :angry:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

On a more serious note, a woman is just another trainer in the gym. If we pass, need to use same equipment/plates, I'll give them the same respect, acknowledgment I would a man.


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> u sad muppet


Nothing wrong with appreciating natures beauty while i work out. The sad ones are those that don't


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

LRB said:


> Nothing wrong with appreciating natures beauty while i work out. The sad ones are those that don't


Surely there the ones that expert level and don't appear to be doing it (or gay) lol


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

skipper1987 said:


> s**t like this!!


love the camel toe ))


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

why do women have seperate gyms anyway. waste of resources use the money to put some more weights in the gym, everyone knows women love to be perved over anyway thats why they always do stretching routines in front of you and block your mirror.......... i actually like the big ones better im a feeder!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I couldn't train if I got this near me


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I couldn't train if I got this near me


nice picture of yourself couldnt fit the face on i guess.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> nice picture of yourself couldnt fit the face on i guess.


With this body who cares how do I look?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

toxyuk said:


> everyone knows women love to be perved over anyway


^^^This


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

nah muscley chicks do nowt for me........ if they start looking like a guy my male genetics kick in and it beginning to make me feel sick.... yuK!!!!! like humping a fella.... i like my chicks to my estogen dominated bigger ass and bigger tits....


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

DLChappers said:


> No one is out of anyones league.
> 
> No one.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

sorry? :lol: confused


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Not many fit birds in my gym, though birds are there in abundance.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> why do women have seperate gyms anyway. waste of resources use the money to put some more weights in the gym, everyone knows women love to be perved over anyway thats why they always do stretching routines in front of you and block your mirror.......... i actually like the big ones better im a feeder!


comments like this confirms to us women on the forum...ANOTHER DIV!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> comments like this confirms to us women on the forum...ANOTHER DIV!


Shhh sexy buns


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

DLChappers said:


> sorry? :lol: confused


Think he wants a piece.

where are my SB's?


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> ur a perv :angry:


you're my mum's age so technically I cant be perving you...


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> why do women have seperate gyms anyway. waste of resources use the money to put some more weights in the gym, everyone knows women love to be perved over anyway thats why they always do stretching routines in front of you and block your mirror.......... i actually like the big ones better im a feeder!


Women also like to train hard for themselves, compete and live a healthy lifestyle. They don't join a gym to be looked at."Some" might,but in general, especially the gyms I go to, they are serious trainers.

I see more men trying to impress women. Lifting weights that are clearly out of their league, to get attention. Usually in vest and baseball cap and no muscles.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> comments like this confirms to us women on the forum...ANOTHER DIV!


lols )))


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

so who likes muscley chicks isnt that abit gay ?????


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

Never get intimidated by a female presence anywhere else in life except for the gym. When I see a fitty, I lose my sh1t. God help them if they speak to me and ask for one of the weights off the rack. My voice will probably go high pitched. :huh:


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> so who likes muscley chicks isnt that abit gay ?????


Personal preferance is personal preferance. You can only really be considered gay if you fancy an actual man. Who would have thought?

Is that clear enough for you?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> so who likes muscley chicks isnt that abit gay ?????


Please don't go down this route.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Vincey said:


> Personal preferance is personal preferance. You can only really be considered gay if you fancy an actual man. Who would have thought?
> 
> Is that clear enough for you?


but when a woman starts to look like a man, i mean the natural characteristics of a women are estogen driven ( more bodyfat , less muscle, more water retention) were as a man becoming more muscular make his male characteristics more prominent. in a woman it makes her more masculin hence more like a man. IMO . im not saying theres nowt wrong with being gay everyone is different. just implying that you must be a little gay if your sexually attracted to women with muscles. its okay to come out the closest ....


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> but when a woman starts to look like a man, i mean the natural characteristics of a women are estogen driven ( more bodyfat , less muscle, more water retention) were as a man becoming more muscular make his male characteristics more prominent. in a woman it makes her more masculin hence more like a man. IMO . im not saying theres nowt wrong with being gay everyone is different. just implying that you must be a little gay if your sexually attracted to women with muscles. its okay to come out the closest ....


Some blokes like to be chucked about by their birds. Nowt wrong with that lad.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ausmaz said:


> now that is unusual...... she's not normally in till 3.....


did you remember to put your clock back an hour? lol


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Vincey said:


> Some blokes like to be chucked about by their birds. Nowt wrong with that lad.


id have to disagree there its only role playing but astecitc looks matter to me being 100% straight manly characteristics are a big turn off and make me feel sick when looking at a women sexually. im not gay so would never dream of having sexual contact with someone that looks like a man. thats what straight is???


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> so who likes muscley chicks isnt that abit gay ?????


As long as she doesn't have a dick bigger than mine ...I'm fine


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> As long as she doesn't have a dick bigger than mine ...I'm fine


her clit might be longer than your dick though lols


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> id have to disagree there its only role playing but astecitc looks matter to me being 100% straight manly characteristics are a big turn off and make me feel sick when looking at a women sexually. im not gay so would never dream of having sexual contact with someone that looks like a man. thats what straight is???


It's only gay if you swallow.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

any female views on the matter ? very interested.


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I never appear to be doing it, those innocent girls have no idea what interesting sequence of events ive already played out in my mind when they politely ask if they can share the machine. If i ever do get busted looking it was on purpose, sometimes they just need a bit of feedback!


Nothing wrong with appreciating natures beauty while i work out. The sad ones are those that don't


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> any female views on the matter ? very interested.


yea mate they will call us all dirty desperate perverts and say its disturbing. Next day they prance into the gym at peak hour with their tits and ass even further out

They get more enjoyment off it than we do, trust me


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> comments like this confirms to us women on the forum...ANOTHER DIV!


There either self conscious, lesbian or feminists, i think its a good thing they stay away. If it was only the latter id say throw in some gas and a match lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

never-say-never said:


> you're my mum's age so technically I cant be perving you...


lol..exactly...and as I'm ur mums age technically I won't be perving u either...mutual respect


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> id have to disagree there its only role playing but astecitc looks matter to me being 100% straight manly characteristics are a big turn off and make me feel sick when looking at a women sexually. im not gay so would never dream of having sexual contact with someone that looks like a man. thats what straight is???


I hear that for the best part but with a view to the pic above ur referring to u really consider that manly??


----------



## Jandir (Oct 8, 2015)

GOOD!! PBs get obliterated when theres some clunge pointing at you


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mhoon said:


> Never get intimidated by a female presence anywhere else in life except for the gym. When I see a fitty, I lose my sh1t. God help them if they speak to me and ask for one of the weights off the rack. My voice will probably go high pitched. :huh:


this is abit wimpy..but I kinda like the high pitch thing


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> As long as she doesn't have a dick bigger than mine ...I'm fine


bet ur not fine very often


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

> so who likes muscley chicks isnt that abit gay ?????


Well considering I'm married to a trained figure chick, I think your comment is a little gay. Man up dude.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> id have to disagree there its only role playing but astecitc looks matter to me being 100% straight manly characteristics are a big turn off and make me feel sick when looking at a women sexually. im not gay so would never dream of having sexual contact with someone that looks like a man. thats what straight is???


so I'd be intrested to know what U think about Kristina then??? I'd say in her avi she's far more muscular than the woman in the picture..I agree it's a personal thing as to whether u like or not but I want to know if u think every guy on this forum who looks at Kristina with the amount of muscle she has are gay??? And does she make u feel sick to look at??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

LRB said:


> yea mate they will call us all dirty desperate perverts and say its disturbing. Next day they prance into the gym at peak hour with their tits and ass even further out
> 
> They get more enjoyment off it than we do, trust me


Do u even realize what ur saying?? U sound ridiculous ....believe it or not I get up in the morning I don't even shower! I scrape my hair back I have no make up on I don't prance into the gym ...I go train.. If a woman wants her tits and ass out she can if u get a boner coz of that ...it's up to u to control the boner NOT her stop wearing revealing clothes.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

JNape25 said:


> you and/or Kristina got pics or a journal for me to perv on?


what's a journal :-/


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> id have to disagree there its only role playing but astecitc looks matter to me being 100% straight manly characteristics are a big turn off and make me feel sick when looking at a women sexually. im not gay so would never dream of having sexual contact with someone that looks like a man. thats what straight is???


It's a woman with muscle. Get over it.

if it makes you feel sick, why entertain yourself and go on a bodybuilding website for men and Women.

This kind of attitude is EXACTLY why there aren't many experienced female lifters anymore, posting and giving advice etc on here, because of arseholes like you saying they look like men.

How would you like it if loads women joined and started posting on here saying it makes them feel sick looking at muscles on men. They prefer the boy band look. You'd tell them to go somewhere else wouldn't you.....

Sometimes opinions on sensitive matters like this shouldn't be aired. It's hard enough for women in the fitness/muscle/strength industries as it is, without coming to a bodybuilding COMMUNITY to see this derogatory crap.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> bet ur not fine very often


How big it's your Sky666..??


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

> It's a woman with muscle. Get over it.
> 
> if it makes you feel sick, why entertain yourself and go on a bodybuilding website for men and Women.
> 
> ...


Thanks Omen669

Perfectly put.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

PRL said:


> Thanks Omen669
> 
> Perfectly put.


It amazes me on here how men talk about female lifters.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

> It amazes me on here how men talk about female lifters.


Tell me about it mate. You'd think on a muscle board we'd be one big happy family.

Again, people need to watch how they run their mouths. If you can't say it to someones face....... dont be saying it on-line.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> Female lifters like yourself are just as dedicated as any of the male lifters.


jnape, your a funny guy. I will kill you last.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

PRL said:


> Tell me about it mate. You'd think on a muscle board we'd be one big happy family.
> 
> Again, people need to watch how they run their mouths. If you can't say it to someones face....... dont be saying it on-line.


Exactly mate. I think some men feel inadequate.

I know a very accomplished female bodybuilder. She turned a guy down who wanted to buy her a drink in a pub. He then resorted to calling her a man etc etc. So she knocked him out..... I'm not saying that's acceptable, as women shouldn't do that, but he deserved it.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> so I'd be intrested to know what U think about Kristina then??? I'd say in her avi she's far more muscular than the woman in the picture..I agree it's a personal thing as to whether u like or not but I want to know if u think every guy on this forum who looks at Kristina with the amount of muscle she has are gay??? And does she make u feel sick to look at??


kristinas a drill


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> so I'd be intrested to know what U think about Kristina then??? I'd say in her avi she's far more muscular than the woman in the picture..I agree it's a personal thing as to whether u like or not but I want to know if u think every guy on this forum who looks at Kristina with the amount of muscle she has are gay??? And does she make u feel sick to look at??


I've met Kristina and she's got a very nice physique


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> kristinas a drill


lol I don't know what means but i assume a compliment?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I've met Kristina and she's got a very nice physique


I think so,too..but it's annoying how all these haters of women with muscle end up in her journal/ threads brown nosing then come on in other threads slagging off women with muscle...make upeth the mindeth I say


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I think so,too..but it's annoying how all these haters of women with muscle end up in her journal/ threads brown nosing then come on in other threads slagging off women with muscle...make upeth the mindeth I say


Agreed


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> How big it's your Sky666..??


my what?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> lol I don't know what means but i assume a compliment?


it sure is a compliment.. very nice


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I think so,too..but it's annoying how all these haters of women with muscle end up in her journal/ threads brown nosing then come on in other threads slagging off women with muscle...make upeth the mindeth I say


theres muscle like Kristina, then theres MUSCLE. so i think men on the whole, not everyone, dont like it when woman are massively muscular.. not that any woman should give a sh1t what a dumba55 man thinks.. lol


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> ohhhhhhhh graham...she's holding a weapon in her avi...careful :nono:


now you have me worried skye.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> s**t like this!!


its eating its way out.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't find muscular women attractive but I respect the graft they put in with there female genetics stacked against them! that takes some srs dedication so fair play. If a women is muscular and doesn't use testosterone hats off


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> theres muscle like Kristina, then theres MUSCLE. so i think men on the whole, not everyone, dont like it when woman are massively muscular.. not that any woman should give a sh1t what a dumba55 man thinks.. lol


I agree but Kristina is huge and possibly assisted so these guys can't pick and choose just because it's a mod on here afraid to slag off but can slag others who are less muscular


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> I don't find muscular women attractive but I respect the graft they put in with there female genetics stacked against them! that takes some srs dedication so fair play. If a women is muscular and doesn't use testosterone hats off


they don't just have to use testosterone to look muscular though


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I agree but Kristina is huge and possibly assisted so these guys can't pick and choose just because it's a mod on here afraid to slag off but can slag others who are less muscular


You don't see many users telling her she looks like a man. She's has one of the best bodies on the forum. Most guys who make this derogatory comments and judge, are probably Skinny weeds who feel insecure that a woman has a better body.........


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> they don't just have to use testosterone to look muscular though


oh yea I know they use other PED's but compounds like test take women to the next level in a bad way. Or do you mean they don't need to use drugs in general to look muscular


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> oh yea I know they use other PED's but compounds like test take women to the next level in a bad way. Or do you mean they don't need to use drugs in general to look muscular


They don't need any in general to look muscular.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I hear that for the best part but with a view to the pic above ur referring to u really consider that manly??


yeah i do it she looks like shed had to much testosterone and she as a manly figure, okay its not like you'de be humping big rammy but still looks manly......

DO you like men with gyno???


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> You don't see many users telling her she looks like a man. She's has one of the best bodies on the forum. Most guys who make this derogatory comments and judge, are probably Skinny weeds who feel insecure that a woman has a better body.........


not at all i just think women with big muscles look like men period i dont like humping men maybe you do thats your thing as nothing to do with insecurity but genetics.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> You don't see many users telling her she looks like a man. She's has one of the best bodies on the forum. Most guys who make this derogatory comments and judge, are probably Skinny weeds who feel insecure that a woman has a better body.........


yes and more so the whole 'she has more test in her than me, she's definitely on steroids' I bet she has a c.... Bigger than my d.... But u don't here them say that either to Kristina....PUSSIES!!


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

He just feels inferior that someone has put more work into getting a better body than him it just so happens to be a woman and we can't have that can we? *whistles*

Where's Bonzo when we need him? I bet he has an awful lot to say on this matter and it's nothing but positive.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> not at all i just think women with big muscles look like men period i dont like humping men maybe you do thats your thing as nothing to do with insecurity but genetics.


Genetics? Hhhmmm ok Einstein.

Finding woman like Kristina attractive, makes me gay does it? Grow up you Fvcking child.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> yes and more so the whole 'she has more test in her than me, she's definitely on steroids' I bet she has a c.... Bigger than my d.... But u don't here them say that either to Kristina....PUSSIES!!


it's sad, really sad.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Genetics? Hhhmmm ok Einstein.
> 
> Finding woman like Kristina attractive, makes me gay does it? Grow up you Fvcking child.


no i said IMO yes but that doesnt matter if your a bit gay everyone is different i guess and no im not a child just very much straight!!! they say that being gay is a mixture of genetics and preference ......


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The White knights are out in force tonight.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> The White knights are out in force tonight.


lol it's just annoying to think that certain views about females in the sport is what keeps many from doing it


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Vincey said:


> lol it's just annoying to think that certain views about females in the sport is what keeps many from doing it


i have nothing against women who want to look like guys ????


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> i have nothing against women who want to look like guys ????


your trying to hard to act straight mate, tone it down and your secret is safe. xx


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> your trying to hard to act straight mate, tone it down and your secret is safe. xx


lols im not trying hard at all ) if a woman keeps taking male hormone eventually she will look like a man thats a fact ?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

toxyuk said:


> i have nothing against women who want to look like guys ????


I get what your saying and to a lesser degree feel the same but your going about expressing your opinion the wrong way dude they don't look like men just muscular women (unless certain steroids are involved) then no one can argue male features do become obviously visible


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

have nothing against female bodybuilders if they want to convert there body into a dominating masculin figure i think its amazing and different but they dont make my dick hard just like looking at muscular men i addmire them but dont want to hump them thats all.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

toxyuk said:


> have nothing against female bodybuilders if they want to convert there body into a dominating masculin figure i think its amazing and different but they dont make my dick hard just like looking at muscular men i addmire them but dont want to hump them thats all.


I wouldn't have put it like that personally lol but yea x2


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> oh yea I know they use other PED's but compounds like test take women to the next level in a bad way. Or do you mean they don't need to use drugs in general to look muscular


oh right...yh I meant pretty much that...it seemed like u were saying if their not on test hats off...so I was saying they look massive without test but could be using something other than that


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> yeah i do it she looks like shed had to much testosterone and she as a manly figure, okay its not like you'de be humping big rammy but still looks manly......
> 
> DO you like men with gyno???


actually yes gyno wouldn't bother me but I'm not into massively muscular men which as I said to u before I agree to a point that it's a personal preference the TYPE u prefer but what ur doing is saying any female with muscle irrespective of what level of muscle is manly and any man who looks at her is gay....that's all abit odd.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

anyway just to clear up things Women bodybuilders are fine by me dont treat them any differently. if they enjoy what there doing brilliant and id train with a women BB no problem .... even if she could lift more than me lols


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> The White knights are out in force tonight.


I'm a black knight.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> The White knights are out in force tonight.


im the grim reeper


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> anyway just to clear up things Women bodybuilders are fine by me dont treat them any differently. if they enjoy what there doing brilliant and id train with a women BB no problem .... even if she could lift more than me lols


oh here we go ..scared Kristina might ban u?



Omen669 said:


> I'm a black knight.


was he talking to u??


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> oh here we go ..scared Kristina might ban u?
> 
> was he talking to u??


I don't know........?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> im the grim reeper


ur the odd ball


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> oh here we go ..scared Kristina might ban u?
> 
> was he talking to u??


i didnt even know she was a mod ???

no im not scared because ive said nothing offensive i think, just that women with muscles dont sexually attract me. but that doesnt mean i dont admire them for there commitment and achievements ????


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> i didnt even know she was a mod ???
> 
> no im not scared because ive said nothing offensive i think, just that women with muscles dont sexually attract me. but that doesnt mean i dont admire them for there commitment and achievements ????


you've been implying a man must be gay, to find a female with muscle attractive or sleep with a woman with muscle. You said " looks matter to me being 100% straight manly characteristics are a big turn off and make me feel sIck when looking at a women sexually. im not gay so would never dream of having sexual contact with someone that looks like a man"

Derogatory comments.... Makes you feel sick?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> i didnt even know she was a mod ???
> 
> no im not scared because ive said nothing offensive i think, just that women with muscles dont sexually attract me. but that doesnt mean i dont admire them for there commitment and achievements ????


u said what he just said

now now back peddling


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> actually yes gyno wouldn't bother me but I'm not into massively muscular men which as I said to u before I agree to a point that it's a personal preference the TYPE u prefer but what ur doing is saying any female with muscle irrespective of what level of muscle is manly and any man who looks at her is gay....that's all abit odd.


muscularity is a manly thing because men have more testosterone and less estogen. i didnt say any man who looked at women with muscles was gay i just said must be a bit gay thats all its not a problem to be gay your the one pointing it out? i was just saying IMO because i feel its gay?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> muscularity is a manly thing because men have more testosterone and less estogen. i didnt say any man who looked at women with muscles was gay i just said must be a bit gay thats all its not a problem to be gay your the one pointing it out? i was just saying IMO because i feel its gay?


Now your looking really sad and backtracking.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Now your looking really sad and backtracking.


yes because you dont understand or your uppset i guess ...


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

toxyuk said:


> yes because you dont understand or your uppset i guess ...


Of course......

You also said this-

"not at all i just think women with big muscles look like men period i dont like humping men maybe you do thats your thing as nothing to do with insecurity but genetics"


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> ur the odd ball


yes i am im bipolar so i am alittle crazy and btw i did belive i was the grim reeper during my pychosis


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> muscularity is a manly thing because men have more testosterone and less estogen. i didnt say any man who looked at women with muscles was gay i just said must be a bit gay thats all its not a problem to be gay your the one pointing it out? i was just saying IMO because i feel its gay?


penis is a manly thing but I have a plastic one does this make me a man?

U did say men who look at women with muscle is gay coz she looks like a man so he must like a men. U know we have testosterone as well as u right? We're not just made up of estrogen.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> penis is a manly thing but I have a plastic one does this make me a man?
> 
> U did say men who look at women with muscle is gay coz she looks like a man so he must like a men. U know we have testosterone as well as u right? We're not just made up of estrogen.


Einstein........


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> penis is a manly thing but I have a plastic one does this make me a man?
> 
> U did say men who look at women with muscle is gay coz she looks like a man so he must like a men. U know we have testosterone as well as u right? We're not just made up of estrogen.


read up on what makes women women and men men its not just a penis and a vigina. im to busy to reply im eating my spagball now lataz-


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Would you have a sexual relationship with a transgender post op female ?


depends if it made my willy hard lols


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Einstein........


love his hair


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> read up on what makes women women and men men its not just a penis and a vigina. im to busy to reply im eating my spagball now lataz-


I already did ask u that...women have testosterone too!! Even the pretty ones u like without muscle


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> love his hair


bet you'd love to run your hands through it, over his impressive brain.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I already did ask u that...women have testosterone too!! Even the pretty ones u like without muscle


no were near as much as a man and also considerably higher estogen which causes fat gain and water reten i think .


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

andyboro said:


> Pff, i rip my callouses off while watching women in yoga pants.. cake and eat it bitches lol
> 
> I used to train in a 'hardcore' place but after a while that just meant old, s**t kit so i went back to the commercial gym.
> 
> Its just somewhere to train, better to do it in relative comfort than somewhere so cold that your hands stick to the bar in winter though.


I wish my gym was cold, like a fu**ing sauna in there during the summer.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

L00NEY said:


> Its funny isn't it girls says they don`t like to be perved on but the reality is in my gym at least , the womens section which is upstairs and huge by the way is always dead yet they like to train downstairs with us lads


Is your gym actually segregated or do you mean the "women's section" contains the equipment you expect women would prefer to use?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Would you have a sexual relationship with a transgender post op female ?


I had it before the operation and was s**t ...  

But a great blow job lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> bet you'd love to run your hands through it, over his impressive brain.


I so would......TWICE


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

local health center as a s**t gym but mixed sauna.....


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I guess that c**t gettin eaten


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Not sure if srs.... Wouldntsurpriseme/10


Done it all....

You never know if you would like

Until you try it... Didn't like it Haha

And I used to get proper wasted when younger too


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I so would......TWICE


Might make your memory better. Then you can remember exercises you've done and not sound like a bimbo


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I couldn't train if I got this near me


Who is this? Holy smoke. Crikey. I'm hooked!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Omen669 said:


> Might make your memory better. Then you can remember exercises you've done and not sound like a bimbo


 :death:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I think I'll just join a convent. Seems like being a sexual deviant is the norm these days and I can't get my head around it  I'm starting to wonder whether UKM is representative of the majority :nono:


Must be all that tren around haha...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

bjaminny said:


> Who is this? Holy smoke. Crikey. I'm hooked!!


I never remember their name mate


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I never remember their name mate


Heh heh.

Whoever she is, she has put the work in. Stunning figure.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

thats sexy xxxx


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Another fit bird with muscles

What's no to like??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> thats sexy xxxx
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/embed/3gIsLMqnkU8?feature=oembed]


Pig with lipstick


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I think I'll just join a convent. Seems like being a sexual deviant is the norm these days and I can't get my head around it  I'm starting to wonder whether UKM is representative of the majority :nono:


I'll be joining with ya....we can be boring together lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nothing wrong with a little nonse up in the gym.

It's human nature and something men can't help. If there's a fit arse in front a man is gonna have a perv. It's not a destruction just passes the time

Thing is the birds love it too otherwise they wouldn't set up in front of you in a seethrough pair of leggings doing squat frusts


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Only reason I train it's to get pussy and look good ...a nice body it's all you need


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Pig with lipstick


shes not the sexyest chick ive seen but muscle wise she not muscley and could still kick my ass i find that sexy.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Another fit bird with muscles
> 
> What's no to like??


keep em coming mate


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I find the more you ignore them the closer they get.......


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Heavyassweights said:


> keep em coming mate





Frandeman said:


> Another fit bird with muscles
> 
> What's no to like??


Damn straight brah........hrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Another one boys


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

The best for last


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I was a big fan of the fitness model type look but unfortunately i'm a bit put off after an incident I had last week. I was scrolling through instagram on one of these 'she squats' type pages and came across a typical one, big tits, muscular legs etc, anyway I knocked one out, went to sleep. Next day loaded my phone back up and she's still on the page, I was thinking "I wonder if she's done any topless shots" as you do, googled her, and discovered she's a post op tranny who a few years ago auditioned for american idol lol. So not only did I have the displeasure of discovering that I had a shuffle over a man, salt was rubbed into the wound seeing her as a man mincing around a stage...


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Do u even realize what ur saying?? U sound ridiculous ....believe it or not I get up in the morning I don't even shower! I scrape my hair back I have no make up on I don't prance into the gym ...I go train.. If a woman wants her tits and ass out she can if u get a boner coz of that ...it's up to u to control the boner NOT her stop wearing revealing clothes.


i totally agree with you, think its you that's doesn't understand what im saying, nothing wrong with getting a boner! its just a natural reaction to tits and ass and quite easy to control if i must. Tuck it in and crack on.

I was just saying allot those girls that say we are all pervs for having the odd look play upto it. Just facts. Obviously not all of them and its easy to tell the difference


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Only reason I train it's to get pussy and look good ...a nice body it's all you need


oh my lord....ur a plonkkkkerrrrrrrr........ And women will thinks so too of u think u just need to look good...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> oh my lord....ur a plonkkkkerrrrrrrr........ And women will thinks so too of u think u just need to look good...


After the sex who gives a f**k


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

LRB said:


> i totally agree with you, think its you that's doesn't understand what im saying, nothing wrong with getting a boner! its just a natural reaction to tits and ass and quite easy to control if i must. Tuck it in and crack on.
> 
> I was just saying allot those girls that say we are all pervs for having the odd look play upto it. Just facts. Obviously not all of them and its easy to tell the difference


I understand perfectly that u think women 'love it' when a guy looks at her in the gym...that she wears specific clothes so that they do so....it's bullshit it's u guys who think ur offering us a compliment by looking most of us wouldn't even look at ur type ( just from how ur chatting) most of us ALSO want to train and look good for ourselves just like men do...should we go in a shop for gym kit and be careful what we choose JUST incase it's see through in the lights..should we write to manufacturers about how see through the leggings are...should we wear polo neck jumpers and high waisted trackies....


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Vaginas are getting sandy.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> Who is this? Holy smoke. Crikey. I'm hooked!!


Me in fancy dress. Give me a PM anytime you like  X


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> After the sex who gives a f**k


I reckon u only manage to get the girls who are less advantaged in looks though coz u are itching/ gagging/ desperado to get a bikini girl this tells me u havnt had a decent fit good looking woman yet .awww


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> After the sex who gives a f**k


Bikain erantzunez


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I reckon u only manage to get the girls who are less advantaged in looks though coz u are itching/ gagging/ desperado to get a bikini girl this tells me u havnt had a decent fit good looking woman yet .awww


No many left of my age..


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

And yet (assuming you are correct) had Frandeman only gone for the young fit hot lookers, would you then accuse him of being shallow?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> And yet (assuming you are correct) had Frandeman only gone for the young fit hot lookers, would you then accuse him of being shallow?


I would please anyone mate...

The fattest ones are the best mate..

They always grateful


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I understand perfectly that u think women 'love it' when a guy looks at her in the gym...that she wears specific clothes so that they do so....it's bullshit it's u guys who think ur offering us a compliment by looking most of us wouldn't even look at ur type ( just from how ur chatting) most of us ALSO want to train and look good for ourselves just like men do...should we go in a shop for gym kit and be careful what we choose JUST incase it's see through in the lights..should we write to manufacturers about how see through the leggings are...should we wear polo neck jumpers and high waisted trackies....


I think some do love it for sure, especially ones that openly "complain" about the "pervs". You'll find in reality most the times whn girls think a guys perving at them its their imagination anyway. Unless a guy has asperger's he genuinely wouldn't do it knowing he's on the radar.

And hey when they are looking at me, i know full well their only making sure im looking at them, nothing else. lol

Sure the other half of the ladies just want to get on with their day and complete their workout and don't give who is or isn't looking. As i said its easy to spot the difference but i was only referring to the first group


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

toxyuk said:


> thats sexy xxxx


LOL at her spazmo attempt at a "catwalk" at the 11 second mark.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> LOL at her spazmo attempt at a "catwalk" at the 11 second mark.


Fvck me lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololol


----------

